# Buying a Twin Turbo



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey i'm lookin for a Twin Turbo 300zx. what are some tell-tale signs thats its been dogged or has had a lot of problems. i know to do a CARFAX report, but are there any problems that are common on Z32's that i can check out myself?. Thanks

later


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I might be late but for visuals pop the hood and check to see if the VIN plate is still located before the radiator if not it has been in a serious front impact collision. Also look at where the body panels meet to see if the fit is form. If you can lift the car up and check the turbos for oil leaks. I hope I was not too late?


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

nah you're not too late. i'm on vacation now and its gonna be atleast a month before i can buy my car. but good suggestions. what year is your Z? any mods? just curious.

later


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

wishihadda TT-Z said:


> *nah you're not too late. i'm on vacation now and its gonna be atleast a month before i can buy my car. but good suggestions. what year is your Z? any mods? just curious.
> 
> later *


My Z is 92 and I'm the original owner.  I put all the bolts on you possibly could with out touching the engine. Good luck on your hunt!


----------

